# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  استرس ثبت نام گرفتم. لطفا کمکم کنید

## shadmehr775

سلام. من رشتم تجربیه و سال 93 دیپلم گرفتم. پیش دانشگاهیمو هنوز پاس نکردم. سال قبل رفتم که امتجانای پیش رو بدم که گفتن سربازی و نمیشه و ایست تحصیبی برات خورده. یه ماه پیش معاف شدم از سربازی و یه دو سه روزه کارت معافیتم اومده. میخوام کنکور 98 انسانی شرکت کنم. یکی از دوستام میگفن چون وقفه تحصیلی داشتی اول باید پیش دانشگاهیتو بگگیری بعد ثبت نام کنی. درست میگه؟؟؟ بخدا دارم میمیرم از استرس. یعنی نمیشه الان ثبت نام کنم خرداد پاس کنم پیش رو ؟؟

----------


## shadmehr775

کسی نبود کمک کنه؟؟ انصافا یه سری هم به این تاپیک بزنید اگه اطلاعاتی داری راهنمایی کنین

----------


## shadmehr775

کسی نبود؟؟؟؟

----------


## T.P.D

فک نکنم اینجوری باشه 
میتونین از اموزش وپروش ناحیه تون راهنمایی بگیرین
امیدوارم بشه امسال شرکت کنین

----------


## Z_hra

سلام 
تاجایی که اطلاع دارم شما میتونید کنکور ثبت نام کنید و خرداد ماه هم امتحاناتونو پاس کنید 
البته برای اطمینان خاطر حتما به آموزش پرورش شهرتون ویامدرسه تون مراجعه کنید

----------


## shadmehr775

مرسی. سه شنبه یه سر به اموزش و پرورش میزنم

----------

